# Story Hour Setting Sites



## Ciaran (Feb 10, 2007)

Not only are there many cool Story Hours to be found on this forum, but many of them have distinctive settings that are of interest to other DMs.  While the details of many of these settings are only known to their creators, others have been posted up on their own websites for all the world to read.   I, for one, would find it extremely helpful to have a list of Story Hour setting websites available for perusal, if only for the opportunity to send my players _plane shifting_ to these settings for adventures.

I'll start:

el-remmen's excellent Out of the Frying Pan story hour, and his upcoming Second Son of a Second Son campaign, both take place in Aquerra, a world of scattered islands and gritty, low-magic adventuring.  Maps, setting information and house rules can all be found on the Aquerra wiki.


----------

